# Paul's McFarlane figure...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.spawn.com/toys/product.aspx?product=3193


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

It's really nice, the jersey is good too, no alternative setting patches. :cheers: 

I remember my brother having Reggie and Stockton 10 years ago, I dunno why I never bought McFarlane's, they are awesome.

I might consider getting Denver's Iverson along with Paul.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> *It's really nice, the jersey is good too, no alternative setting patches.* :cheers:
> 
> I remember my brother having Reggie and Stockton 10 years ago, I dunno why I never bought McFarlane's, they are awesome.
> 
> I might consider getting Denver's Iverson along with Paul.



I wish I could get a closer look because I keep looking on his right shoulder to see if that is indeed a tiny one. Those McFarlane figures are pretty cool. Tony Parker's looks just like him. LOL!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Are any of these figures sold in stores, or only online?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Are any of these figures sold in stores, or only online?


I'm really not sure but by the looks of the website they can only be found on the site or their store in Tempe, AZ.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Someone on another forum said they saw Reggie Bush figures at a Toys R Us so maybe you can find something there.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

I going to the Spawn store this week to get a Bush and a Larry Johnson. its like $10 a figure.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

WildByNature said:


> I going to the Spawn store this week to get a Bush and a Larry Johnson. its like $10 a figure.


I was a bit surprised to see them for $10 on the website (some are going for $5). I thought they were priced higher.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

yeah.. the $5 ones are great if you like those players..


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Wal-Mart carries the McFarlane's too. At least north of the 49th although I'm sure I saw them when I was Stateside last time too.


----------

